# Adquirir señal analogica con pic16f877



## alexander carrero (Ago 19, 2007)

saludos a la comunidad, estoy haciendo un prog con el pic 16f877,  el cual el me  sensara una señal analogica de 10v a 0v yo nesesito ver las variaciones en una lcd de 16x2, cuando el vea 10vdc su salida sea 100kilos o 100 toneladas y cuando vea 0vdc su salida sea de 0 kilos si alguien gustosamente me pueda ayudar con este programa de verdad lo necesito saludos y gracias


----------



## maunix (Ago 20, 2007)

alexander carrero dijo:
			
		

> saludos a la comunidad, estoy haciendo un prog con el pic 16f877,  el cual el me  sensara una señal analogica de 10v a 0v yo nesesito ver las variaciones en una lcd de 16x2, cuando el vea 10vdc su salida sea 100kilos o 100 toneladas y cuando vea 0vdc su salida sea de 0 kilos si alguien gustoamente me pueda ayudar con este prog de verda lo nesecito saludos y gracias



Alexander, en los foros uno te guía el camino pero tu haces el esfuerzo.  En qué lenguaje programas? tienes experiencia con microcontroladores?


----------



## alexander carrero (Ago 20, 2007)

saludos mauricio, el leguaje es ASM, la verda no tengo mucho tienpo trabajando con los microcontroladores, pero estoy haciendo un esfurso barbaro y e aprendido algo , si esta a tu alcanse  y tienes suficiente tienpo para ayudarme, deverda no te pido que me consigas el prog completo pero si que me guies para yo poder desarrollar el prog por completo espero tu pronta respuesta y gracias


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 20, 2007)

Te aconsejo mejor que utilizes el lenguaje C porque es mucho ams facil pero si lo quieres hacer en ASM (mejor para principiantes que en verdad kieren aprender) pues te ayudo pero tienes k dar mas especificaciones sobre tu proyecto

Saludos


----------



## alexander carrero (Ago 20, 2007)

saludos amigo,  la verda no se programacion en lenguaje c, soy un principiante pero con mucho interes de aprender, en cualquier lenguaje de prog,

el proyecto es un peso electronico q mediante una señal de entrada analogica proveniente de un sensor de peso, muestre esas variaciones en una lcd 16x2 pero en  unidad de  kilogramos, este peso electronico debe ser capas de de pesar hasta 100mil kilos si puedes aYUDARME ESTARE MUY AGRADECIDO, gracias amigo


----------



## ben99 (Oct 31, 2007)

primero debes acondicionar las señales de entrada para que a un voltaje maximo de 10v de salida del sensor  al pic deben llegar 5v

saludos


----------



## pic-man (Oct 31, 2007)

La adecuación de la señal la puedes hacer utilizando amplificador operacionales o un transistor 2n2222 en configuración colector común con ganancia de 0.5. Lo más sencillo sería que utilizaras amplificador operacionales, aunque para tener un ganancia de 0.5 (necesario para adecuar 10V a 5V) necesitarías utilizar dos operacionales en configuración inversora, uno con ganancia de 0.5 con resistencia de entrada Ri = 10K y resistencia de retro Rf = 20K, y otro con ganancia unitari (Ri = Rf = 10K).

Una vez que tengas adecuada tu señal esa debe entrar por algun pin del convertidor ADC, revisa l hoja de datos del pic, ahí esta muy bien explicado como funciona el ADC.


----------



## enigma_myvs (Nov 2, 2007)

Ummm! esto es con el ADC del pic. Mira tengo un programa que hice pero lo hice con voltimetro!, es decir, al medir 1V en realidad eran 10V y viceversa, lo hice con resolución de 10bits! y bueno basicamente es el mismo funcionamiento, sólo que debes cambiar los valores que a nivel de software. Aqui te lo dejo!


----------



## Diederick (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola gente qué tal sucede que estoy implementando un circuito con teclado y lcd; ya lo he probado en la simulación y funciona perfecto, en reiteradas ocasiones programé el micro y funcionó perfecto en mi placa de pruebas; Pero de un momento a otro no sé que pasó y el programa que estaba super probado y super simulado ya no funciona!...no es el cristal, no son los condensadores, no es la placa, no es el teclado, no es la lcd, alguno de ustedes sabe algo sobre la configuración del micro, porque tal vez sea el programador (Un jdm programmer), agradezco si alguien me puede ayudar, ya que es un algoritmo bien hecho y en la simulación funciona, pero con un micro (en buen estado) en la realidad no funciona....


Un saludo


----------



## albermillan69 (Jul 24, 2009)

Tendran algun ejemplo algo mas sencillo de como trabajar con una lcd 16x4 y el 16f877?

Osea las intrucciones para enviar un caracter a la lcd 16x4! lo mas sencillo y entendible!

El q envio marlin esta bien expicadito, pero me ha costado algo en entenderlo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Antes de involucrarte en un proyecto vas a tener que dar los siguientes pasos:

Antes que nada buscar información sobre lo que querés hacer......

1 - Aprender algún lenguaje de programación:

Recomendados por mi:

1 - MikroC o Mikrobasic , ambos con ejemplos de lo que querés hacer vos.
2 - C de CCS, igual que los anteriores pero más facil de encontrar ayuda.
3 - ASM, en si un lenguaje algo complejo (pero no imposible) de entender ...no recomendado si sos principiante.

2 - Poner bien en claro las pautas de tu programa (Lo que querés que haga).

3 - Hacer un diagrama de flujo en lo posible con los pasos a seguir dentro del programa.

4 - Buscar el microcontrolador que más se adecue a tus necesidades.

5 - Armar el proyecto en un protoboard lo más prolijo posible.

6 - Comenzar a hacer el programa y las correspondientes preguntas en el foro de lo que no entendás.


----------



## elbo0rre (Nov 11, 2009)

yo ando tambien con un sensadoo te recomiendo aprendas primero un lenguaje como ya t lo han dicho porque de la noche a la mañana no es posible saludos


----------

